# Vigilantes



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

On Friday, the anti-harassment campaigners set out, walking toward a bridge normally dotted with young couples enjoying the Nile breeze. On Friday, there were a few families but almost no women walking alone among the crowds.

But the activists became victims of harassment themselves. Hordes of all male onlookers shouted taunts and blew air horns at them. Some of the yellow vest wearers responded, slapping them away and throwing water.

“Harassment happens, why?” said Ahmed Sobhi, 17, standing nearby as the yellow vests and angry onlookers shouted at each other. “There are girls that do this to themselves, they wear jewelry and makeup. What are we supposed to do?”

Ahmed Ashraf, 20, one of the yellow vest wearers, stood on the Qasr el-Nil bridge and grimaced as some of his fellow anti-harassment campaigners ran to chase down someone they suspected of harassment while a cluster of police officers sipped tea and gazed disinterestedly at the scene.

“I see this issue of harassment every day, I finally had to do something” said Ashraf, a mild-mannered engineering student at Cairo University. “I’m just hoping that our idea will inspire some more people to take action.” He politely but repeatedly asked a group of teenagers to move away from The Associated Press reporter interviewing him.

Fellow vest-wearer Ahmed Nassar, 20, said harassment was a cultural problem worsened by the government’s failure to take responsibility for securing the streets so that women can walk safely.

“We try to stop the problem peacefully but the harassers respond with violence, so then we do too,” he said.

Egypt activists meet resistance as they campaign to stop sexual harassment during holiday - The Washington Post


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to Egypt welcome to a land where women are nothing but second class citizens in fact they are not even that high up the totem pole


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Brilliant... I haven't seen the local news but I guess this branding has been publicised so his mama knows exactly what he has been up to... and of course women will keep well out of his way...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just watched a crowd of youths surround 3 fully covered women,, the women kept walking, I am not sure what if anything happened as I am not close enough but not one car stopped to see if they were ok... 

I have actually never witnessed this before, seen plenty of bum pinching, breast groping but never a crowd surrounding women.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Brilliant... I haven't seen the local news but I guess this branding has been publicised so his mama knows exactly what he has been up to... and of course women will keep well out of his way...


and do you really think mama will care....men are the Kings and are not to be questioned by a woman....even if it is mama...and to be honest can't see it ever changing as too deeply inbred into both genders.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and burned my dinner because I was too busy watching


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> and do you really think mama will care....men are the Kings and are not to be questioned by a woman....even if it is mama...and to be honest can't see it ever changing as too deeply inbred into both genders.




She will make excuses for him but yes I think she will care... even if it is only for the embarrassment of having her son branded. 


but having vigilantes doing this is not really going to solve the problem... we need police women so that female victims can report to them, we need the men to be locked up.. or bring back the stocks, stripped the men naked so we can all go past and laugh


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It's not just men who think if a woman gets harassed then it must be her fault. If that mother really cared about her son not becoming a harasser she would have educated him from a young age. Unfortunately, vigilantism will not solve the problem. This is a deeply rooted issue that will take generations to change if it ever does. But Egyptian women are just as guilty as men, they don't educate their families so who will.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a look at this article, specially the "rules" for boys and girls. Scoop Empire | The Exorcism


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

GM1 said:


> Have a look at this article, specially the "rules" for boys and girls. Scoop Empire | The Exorcism


Well i think that just about sums it up


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Name and Shaming*



aykalam said:


> ‫???? ????? ????????? ??? ?????? ?????‬‎ - YouTube


Did I see some of the taunters get sprayed with paint?

What I great idea.... Carry aerosols and brand the molestors and perpetrators... They are soon identified.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Did I see some of the taunters get sprayed with paint?
> 
> What I great idea.... Carry aerosols and brand the molestors and perpetrators... They are soon identified.
> 
> ...


yes I think the original idea was to spray "I'm a harasser" on their backs but of course they can always take their t-shirt off so it seems the campaigners have resorted to spraying them in the face.


----------

